# Maybe funniest Chumlee moment of pawn stars.



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Rick paid $1000 for a huge 50's bowling arcade machine in rough electrical shape.

Cut to the machine sitting in a back room. Chumlee enters the picture and winds up to throw a solid wooden bowling ball. His aim is just high enough to smash the back glass in a million pieces. He runs out of the picture like a scared rabbit.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

To me, this smelled of a "scripted moment".


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I was seriously wondering if they happened to know of another such machine where they could get the glass to replace that one, but that was a totally scripted moment. Funny, yes, but totally scripted.

That fact alone tells me that either the glass they showed destroyed was something similar that was already broken, or they had a ready replacement in the wings. No way they pay a grand with the idea of restoring it and then destroy something that integral without a plan. You never actually saw the glass pane broken, just the illusion of the glass pane being broken. Plus, it was the final scene of the show, then cut to black. If Chumlee had actually broken it, the follow up footage would have been reality TV gold (aside from the near constant bleeping!).


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Most of the Chumlee stuff is scripted. But usually pretty funny.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Even if it is scripted, it was pure gold. Especially his face as he runs away after breaking it! I really did want to know what the actual story was (if they had a replacement there or what).

I also was jealous. I bet throwing that was fun!


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

I didn't see this episode, but if it was just a flat pane of glass, and had no decals, or paint on it. It would be easily, and cheaply replaced.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> I didn't see this episode, but if it was just a flat pane of glass, and had no decals, or paint on it. It would be easily, and cheaply replaced.


 Oh no.......they showed the broken pieces with all manner of decals, score surrounds etc.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

If it were real, they would dedicate 10 minutes to the backlash.

I don't like these scripted parts at all. Just show the show.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Yes, the shot after he ran off did show that it looked to be the real back glass that was broken.

It definitely looked scripted. I was pondering that the producers paid the $1000 just so there was something for Chumlee to break. The "hidden" camera and Chumlee's exaggerated windup before throwing the ball just screamed setup.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

It's not the first time they've destroyed something for the show. Cory destroyed that potty-chair when he threw it in the back of his pickup and didn't put the tailgate down. The setup indicators were the way he cavalierly thew it in the back and when he accelerated hard in the parking lot.

--Carlos "then there was that stupid 'happiness' feng shui talisman" V.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 1999)

Donbadabon said:


> If it were real, they would dedicate 10 minutes to the backlash.
> 
> I don't like these scripted parts at all. Just show the show.


I hate the scripted stuff too. The items and the history of those items is interesting enough. I don't need the goofy scripted 'comedy'.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

It's pretty clear that this show is only a vessel to show off the old stuff and tell their story. 

There may have been some real situations when it first started, heck even a few people actually came in to pawn stuff, but this hasn't happened in a a long time.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

I always tell my wife...Pawn Stars is like Antiques Roadshow for us regular people.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah pretty much the whole thing is "scripted" in one way or another. They don't just run the cameras all day hoping people show up with interesting items. You contact the show ahead of time, tell them what you have, and if they are interested they'll tell you when to bring it down. I like the show.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

My fiancee had an interesting idea. Perhaps the scripted part was Chumlee playing with the bowling game. And he wasn't supposed to break it. He just did.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That was horrible. I think it was all staged because I doubt there is anyway to restore/fix/replace the "electronics" in that thing. Where are you going to get parts? It was only bought to make that scene, imho.

Knock off this crap guys, or you're going to lose us.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

We visited the pawn shop when we went to Vegas last December. Here's a video I took of Chumlee driving out of the parking lot, on 3 wheels


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I watched him making a Uturn out of his old apartment complex a couple weeks ago and he did the 3 wheeling then too. I seem to recall him twittering a few months ago that he got a ticket for 3 wheeling.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

I've been enjoying the shots of attractive women wearing low cut tops, leaning over display cases.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Malcontent said:


> I've been enjoying the shots of attractive women wearing low cut tops, leaning over display cases.


I noticed that too, usually at the very beginning of the show. I actually look for it now, "There's the boob shot!".


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> That was horrible. I think it was all staged because I doubt there is anyway to restore/fix/replace the "electronics" in that thing. Where are you going to get parts? It was only bought to make that scene, imho.
> 
> Knock off this crap guys, or you're going to lose us.


I disagree. While they can't likely replace it using original parts (and why would they want to) they could easily put new electronics in it and sell it. The outside remains original, but the electronic components get updated. Similar to what they did to the Evil Kinevil (sp?) pinball game a week or so ago...

I don't see them spending 1,000 bucks just to make a tiny bit.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Frylock said:


> I disagree. While they can't likely replace it using original parts (and why would they want to) they could easily put new electronics in it and sell it. The outside remains original, but the electronic components get updated. Similar to what they did to the Evil Kinevil (sp?) pinball game a week or so ago...
> 
> I don't see them spending 1,000 bucks just to make a tiny bit.


$1,000 for a gag is pocket change to the producers.

And I agree that they need to knock off the scripting.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Frylock said:


> I disagree. While they can't likely replace it using original parts (and why would they want to) they could easily put new electronics in it and sell it. The outside remains original, but the electronic components get updated. Similar to what they did to the Evil Kinevil (sp?) pinball game a week or so ago...
> 
> I don't see them spending 1,000 bucks just to make a tiny bit.


who would make replacement electronics for a 1950's (or was it 30's) bowling machine? I don't think it's that simple. It's not like a 1980's pinball machine with readily available and fairly modern parts.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Or here is another possible scenario. They bought it thinking they could repair it and then realized they couldn't and then decided to script this so it wasn't a total loss...


regardless....it was certainly scripted.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

The worst was the one when Chumlee made wine by smashing the grapes with his bare feet. The shop had bought an old wine making contraption. At the end of the episode they supposedly tasted the wine.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Let's not even bring up the horrible and repeated, Subway placements shoehorned into an episode.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw a good companion show to this one that shows how a real pawn shop operates, is Hardcore Pawn on TruTV. I love that show too but for totally different reasons.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Dumbest one was when he went to look for Bob Dylan to sign the album and "runs" into him on the street and Bob personalizes the autograph to Chumlee.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

pmyers said:


> btw a good companion show to this one that shows how a real pawn shop operates, is Hardcore Pawn on TruTV. I love that show too but for totally different reasons.


I agree, it's how pawn shops really do business. The people on that show are so unlikeable.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Malcontent said:


> I agree, it's how pawn shops really do business. The people on that show are so unlikeable.


The employees or the customers, or both?


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

JFriday said:


> Dumbest one was when he went to look for Bob Dylan to sign the album and "runs" into him on the street and Bob personalizes the autograph to Chumlee.


Wasn't scripted beyond what you saw on the show. They handed the album to Chumlee and he waited by Bob's tour bus at Caesar's and happened to catch him. Chumlee telling him to personalize it to him was a classic Chumlee absent minded moment. And I've been told that by someone who knows the Harrisons and has been on the show in a scripted encounter.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

They most likely didn't even pay near $1000 for the bowling game.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> btw a good companion show to this one that shows how a real pawn shop operates, is Hardcore Pawn on TruTV. I love that show too but for totally different reasons.


I liked it at first because it focused on more than just items being brought in. But I've had enough of the "angry" customers who no doubt play it up so they can get on TV. Customers yelling that they wait too long in line, that Les won't give them enough money for their crap, etc... I have no doubt there are plenty of real angry customers every day there, I'm just tired of seeing that part.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> $1,000 for a gag is pocket change to the producers.
> 
> And I agree that they need to knock off the scripting.


ditto


----------



## punky1337 (Sep 3, 2010)

VegasVic said:


> I liked it at first because it focused on more than just items being brought in. But I've had enough of the "angry" customers who no doubt play it up so they can get on TV. Customers yelling that they wait too long in line, that Les won't give them enough money for their crap, etc... I have no doubt there are plenty of real angry customers every day there, I'm just tired of seeing that part.


Um... i have worked in Detroit for 25 years and trust me that IS exactly how unreasonable and crazy people who live in the city act.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I have no doubt they act that way. I'm just sick of seeing the same thing on every show.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

Sorry but that was one of the dumbest scenes in a while. I'm really tired of the scripted portions of the show, which is becoming most of it.


----------



## punky1337 (Sep 3, 2010)

While i still like the show I am getting kinda tired of the sitcom-esque scenes. It seems to me the history channel is using this show to get people to warm up to future shows? I mean American restoration started after Rick Dale was on the show all the time I bet that Count guy with the cars is going to have a show soon too.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

That seems to be the route Reality shows seem to take. 1st season seem to be pretty straight forward, each season after that seem to become more scripted with fake drama filled.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JFriday said:


> That seems to be the route Reality shows seem to take. 1st season seem to be pretty straight forward, each season after that seem to become more scripted with fake drama filled.


+1


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

JFriday said:


> That seems to be the route Reality shows seem to take. 1st season seem to be pretty straight forward, each season after that seem to become more scripted with fake drama filled.


I'm starting to see this on other shows too. Like Shelby's haunted boat on Axe Men, WTF?


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Look for the Paul Jr crew at Red Jacket Firearms
(Sons of Guns) next week, and Rick Dale at the Clark county museum ( the appraiser who doesn't appraise on Pawn stars) .


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Here's a (soundless??) youtube video of the bowling scene. Agree it might have been scripted, but boy was it funny!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> Look for the Paul Jr crew at Red Jacket Firearms
> (Sons of Guns) next week, and Rick Dale at the Clark county museum ( the appraiser who doesn't appraise on Pawn stars) .


He's not an appraiser...he's a museum curator (spelling) that they use to authinticate.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

dbranco said:


> Here's a (soundless??) youtube video of the bowling scene. Agree it might have been scripted, but boy was it funny!


Might?? I wonder how long the cameraman was hiding back there waiting for something funny to happen? To me that makes it dumb not funny.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

pmyers said:


> He's not an appraiser...he's a museum curator that they use to authinticate (spelling).


FYP


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> FYP


I don't get it, other than taking out the (spelling) everything seems to be exactly the same. What did you change?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I don't get it, other than taking out the (spelling) everything seems to be exactly the same. What did you change?


The word that (spelling) is referring to.

Your original post seemed to indicate that you were questioning your spelling of "curator". That was spelled correctly, but "authinticate" was not.

I found that funny and moved "(spelling)" to follow the misspelled word.

Maybe it was only funny to me.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

You my friend, have too much time! lol


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)




----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> Maybe it was only funny to me.


I had to look at it twice, but when i saw what you did I snickered. Very well played, I thought. :up:


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

What about the episode when the guy was trying to sell them Robosaurus and there just happened to be a car there handy for him to "eat"? Or that the guy from Tortuga trading happens to be based in California and that he just happens to be available to drop in at the pawn shop? Or really the whole point about someone just casually walking up to one of the employees to show them what they have?
Most of the show is scripted in one way or another.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

Azlen said:


> What about the episode when the guy was trying to sell them Robosaurus and there just happened to be a car there handy for him to "eat"? Or that the guy from Tortuga trading happens to be based in California and that he just happens to be available to drop in at the pawn shop? Or really the whole point about someone just casually walking up to one of the employees to show them what they have?
> Most of the show is scripted in one way or another.


not sure if I call that "scripted" in the normal "reality show" connotation. Most of the appraisals you see on the show are submitted by folks well beforehand -- they just don't wander into the store with their item. Ever wonder why so many visitors to Las Vegas bring their treasures with them and just happen to want to sell them?


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Azlen said:


> What about the episode when the guy was trying to sell them Robosaurus and there just happened to be a car there handy for him to "eat"? Or that the guy from Tortuga trading happens to be based in California and that he just happens to be available to drop in at the pawn shop? Or really the whole point about someone just casually walking up to one of the employees to show them what they have?
> Most of the show is scripted in one way or another.


I don't think that is "scripted" at all. It's placed together. I am sure their experts all come in and do a LOT of items. I doubt the "experts" have so much free time on their hand to drop by whenever Rick calls. They gather a number of items together, and shoot it so they can piece the episodes together differently. Did you think the experts ALWAYS wore the exact same outfit when they came to the shop? (Though the museum guy just may!)

I don't think that makes it "scripted". Just edited for a more entertaining show. If they didn't do that, it would not be a very interesting show.


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> Maybe it was only funny to me.


No, it was funny to me too.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Frylock said:


> I don't think that is "scripted" at all. It's placed together. I am sure their experts all come in and do a LOT of items. I doubt the "experts" have so much free time on their hand to drop by whenever Rick calls. They gather a number of items together, and shoot it so they can piece the episodes together differently. Did you think the experts ALWAYS wore the exact same outfit when they came to the shop? (Though the museum guy just may!)
> 
> I don't think that makes it "scripted". Just edited for a more entertaining show. If they didn't do that, it would not be a very interesting show.


I doubt that when they walk up and look at the item that it is the first time they've looked at it. It may be a real item that they are evaluating and it may belong to the person in question but that doesn't mean that the evaluation that we are seeing on the show isn't scripted. Scripted based on facts but still scripted. It makes it more entertaining but I'm sure they've evaluated it and have made their determination on validity before the segment is shot. It is possible though that the owner of the item doesn't know until it's shot though.


----------



## Mr Flippant (Jan 2, 2009)

JTAnderson said:


> No, it was funny to me too.


It was quite subtle and well done.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yup, they don't just set up cameras and hope people come in with interesting items. You submit them ahead of time and if chosen they tell you when to bring the item in. Rick/the producers have done initial research so he can talk about the item with the owner. (when he always says, "so what do you have here"? he already knows lol). I'm sure Rick has a lot of knowledge about many things he's seen over the years but there is no way he would know so much about stuff on the fly. And then the experts are lined up to come in for the appropriate items. So I guess in a way it's "scripted" but I agree more with the "editing" comment. Although most of the "humorous" stuff between the guys is definitely scripted.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I was watching Auctioneer$ and recognized a buyer as a frequent customer on Pawn Stars, usually selling sports memorabilia. Turns out he is an actor. 
http://www.tonyzanlungo.com/
It doesn't mean that he didn't own the items that he was trying to sell, but it does seem a bit suspicious.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 1999)

I think someone (drumorgan?) previously posted that one of the 'experts' in one episode was an actor friend of his.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I hate the negotiations that are always the same. Doesn't anyone go in and double what they want? The old man always just says "No". And Rick always ends up giving about 30-40% of the "original offer". It's really boring to watch every single time. Just once I'd like to see someone go in and say "I want $500, but I'm going to start out at $2000 and negotiate down from there"... and then end up at the original $500 they wanted in the first place. Are people really that stupid to (a) always state the opening bid, and (2) always be honest on what they "want"?


I guess what I'm saying is the negotiations also must be scripted/rehearsed.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 1999)

Hank said:


> I hate the negotiations that are always the same. Doesn't anyone go in and double what they want? The old man always just says "No". And Rick always ends up giving about 30-40% of the "original offer". It's really boring to watch every single time. Just once I'd like to see someone go in and say "I want $500, but I'm going to start out at $2000 and negotiate down from there"... and then end up at the original $500 they wanted in the first place. Are people really that stupid to (a) always state the opening bid, and (2) always be honest on what they "want"?
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is the negotiations also must be scripted/rehearsed.


In a recent episode, the item owner told the camera in the parking lot that he wanted $400 but would go as low as $300. Rick asked what he wanted for it and he says, without heistation, "$300". Awesome haggling skills dude.

I agree, it's getting kind of boring. I keep hoping for the rare item that the owner thinks is worth $X and ends up being worth $X + $10,000. Just something to make it interesting.

But no fake stuff, please. There's enough of that on the show already.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Hank said:


> I hate the negotiations that are always the same. Doesn't anyone go in and double what they want? The old man always just says "No". And Rick always ends up giving about 30-40% of the "original offer". It's really boring to watch every single time. Just once I'd like to see someone go in and say "I want $500, but I'm going to start out at $2000 and negotiate down from there"... and then end up at the original $500 they wanted in the first place. Are people really that stupid to (a) always state the opening bid, and (2) always be honest on what they "want"?
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is the negotiations also must be scripted/rehearsed.


Ehhh, I don't wonder if people get on camera, and figure that if they don't accept the offer, they won't appear on tv. So they accept what Rick or the Old Man offer to improve their chances of getting on the show.

Their offers are also pretty consistent with what a pawn shop would offer, so it's not like Rick is making lowball offers.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Kind of off topic but something I found interesting - there's a show called _Pawn Queens_. They negotiated with a guy for an OLD style refrigerator (with the round cooling unit on the top of the 'icebox'). Didn't work perfectly and they agreed on $80 for it. They called in their expert and had him look at it. There was a bit of a problem, but they retrofitted the unit with modern cooling technology for a few thousand dollars and they were able to sell it for somewhere around $8000.

As the ending credits roll they flash notes about the items you saw on the show (so-and-so who didn't want to have anything to do with the offer that was made to them called back to take it, that kind of thing) and there was a note about the refrigerator transaction that they actually contacted the guy they bought it from and gave him another $1750 (around half their profit on it).

I like that apsect of the show (the 'what happened' updates) and often wonder how some of the _Pawn Stars_ sellers feel when they see how much the store was able to sell their items for.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Gromit said:


> I keep hoping for the rare item that the owner thinks is worth $X and ends up being worth $X + $10,000. Just something to make it interesting.


Something like this did happen once. A woman came in with some object and offered to sell it for a couple hundred dollars. Rick paused, chuckled, and then said that he couldn't take advantage of her and offered her something in the thousands range.

Found it in this episode. It was a Fabergé brooch.



Spoiler






> Rick asks the woman what she wants to do with it. Peggy says she wants to sell it. Rick asks what she wants. Peggy asks for $2,000. Rick says he wants to give her $2,000, but he has a conscience and can't rob her. Rick says that he'll give her $15,000. Peggy is astonished. Rick says that this is stuff that you don't see every day. Peggy asks if he'll go up to $17,000 since he's being so generous. Rick says he can't go that high. Peggy asks for $16,000, but Rick says he can go no higher than $15,000. Peggy asks for $15,500. Rick notes that he hates having a conscience because he just told her that she hit the jackpot and she wants to get greedy. Rick says he can settle at $15,000, and says that this is a fair offer for something that won't sell over night. Peggy says that he is right and thinks he is a good man. She takes the deal and is absolutely amazed that Rick was honest to her.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Marc said:


> Something like this did happen once. A woman came in with some object and offered to sell it for a couple hundred dollars. Rick paused, chuckled, and then said that he couldn't take advantage of her and offered her something in the thousands range.
> 
> Found it in this episode. It was a Fabergé brooch.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8126315#post8126315


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Hank said:


> Just once I'd like to see someone go in and say "I want $500, but I'm going to start out at $2000 and negotiate down from there"... and then end up at the original $500 they wanted in the first place.


The problem with that is, if they're way off base from the [pawn] "value" is, Rick will immediately say "We're way too far apart to even try to negotiate."


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

dbranco said:


> The problem with that is, if they're way off base from the [pawn] "value" is, Rick will immediately say "We're way too far apart to even try to negotiate."


I'm not convinced. I think he's been in the business long enough to know that people are basically (a) honest and (ii) bad negotiators. So they go in STARTING with the value they think is a fair amount for the item. They've likely done their research and often times Rick hasn't. So he takes their starting value as a realistic selling value (which is usually accurate) and Rick just chops 60-70% off of it for the counter offer. Take that myan beaded vest he paid $1300 for that was worthless!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Hank said:


> I'm not convinced. I think he's been in the business long enough to know that people are basically (a) honest and (ii) bad negotiators...


Did you mean dishonest? Rick's said many times that he assumes everybody is lying (especially in the pawn business).

I almost threw up having to watch the 30 second Subway breakfast commercial in the last episode. I saw Rick walk in with the bag and thought "here we go....".


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

No, I meant honest. If everyone was not honest, they'd be going in with high-ball starting offers, and then negotiating down from there. All these boneheads START with what they want, and end up getting less than half of it because they really need the money. But it's just good business practice for any business to assume that people are dishonest... but that doesn't mean they actually are.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Hank said:


> I'm not convinced. I think he's been in the business long enough to know that people are basically (a) honest and (ii) bad negotiators. So they go in STARTING with the value they think is a fair amount for the item. They've likely done their research and often times Rick hasn't. So he takes their starting value as a realistic selling value (which is usually accurate) and Rick just chops 60-70% off of it for the counter offer. Take that myan beaded vest he paid $1300 for that was worthless!


I thought that as well, until I started to look up things. Take the Teddy Ruxpin doll. I thought his value was too low. So I looked online, and he actually was offering what he could sell it for, so he was still too low himself.

I think Rick knows WAY more than most people do about items. He's said that he doesn't watch tv and only reads history books in the evening. He spends his whole day buying and selling items. I think he's knowledgeable about what he can sell an item for, and how long it will take to sell, and makes an offer accordingly.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Hank said:


> No, I meant honest. If everyone was not honest, they'd be going in with high-ball starting offers, and then negotiating down from there. All these boneheads START with what they want, and end up getting less than half of it because they really need the money. But it's just good business practice for any business to assume that people are dishonest... but that doesn't mean they actually are.


Why would you assume that though? In the parking lot, many of them say "I am going to ask for 1,000 bucks, but I will actually take 400". I think people go in high knowing that Rick will want to knock them down.

Take the car from last night. The guy basically got what he wanted. Because he knew he had a fair price.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Frylock said:


> ...Take the car from last night. The guy basically got what he wanted. Because he knew he had a fair price.


I really thought that Rick wasn't going to buy that car just on principle that the guy wouldn't negotiate at all. Good thing he decided to do gold because I'm sure Rick had less into the gold that what it was worth. I don't think Rick buys that car for $100k cash.

I thought it was ironic that the seller was wearing a Barrett Jackson polo shirt which is a famous car auction.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

pmyers said:


> .....I almost threw up having to watch the 30 second Subway breakfast commercial in the last episode. I saw Rick walk in with the bag and thought "here we go....".


sigh.

Same here. I know WHY they (and other shows) do it but I still HATE it.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Snappa77 said:


> sigh.
> 
> Same here. I know WHY they (and other shows) do it but I still HATE it.


Especially when they concoct some BS story throughout the episode to fit it in at the end (the whole triple shift crap).


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Saw the bag, hit the 30 second skip. "What ad?"

--Carlos V.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I almost threw up having to watch the 30 second Subway breakfast commercial in the last episode. I saw Rick walk in with the bag and thought "here we go....".


That whole thing was a joke from the very start. Having Chumlee be the only one available to work graveyard. They almost make it seem like the store has no other employees. 
I also thought the thing with George S was a bit ridiculous. "Aren't you George Stephanopoulos?" They knew exactly who he was before they even turned on the camera. I enjoy the show for the most part, but they really do take it to some ridiculous places sometimes.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Frylock said:


> Why would you assume that though? In the parking lot, many of them say "I am going to ask for 1,000 bucks, but I will actually take 400". I think people go in high knowing that Rick will want to knock them down.


I haven't seen every episode, but I've never seen that happen. I think people really don't know/expect Rick to knock them down so much. Maybe they'll "take 400" but they end up taking 200 because they really need the money. And when it's the old man, he says "what do you want for it?" "I'm looking for $150." "NO".

Doesn't matter what number the seller throws out there, the old man ALWAYS just says "NO" and goes from there, usually offering 20%-30% of the offer.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I almost threw up having to watch the 30 second Subway breakfast commercial in the last episode. I saw Rick walk in with the bag and thought "here we go....".


Saw the same thing on a recent episode of Cougar Town... right in the middle of the show, a real Subway commercial by the cast. Nauseating.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

laughing all the way to the bank

'Pawn Star' -- Bargain Deal for SICK Maserati


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DanB said:


> laughing all the way to the bank
> 
> 'Pawn Star' -- Bargain Deal for SICK Maserati


Not really.. I'm sure the dealership didn't loose any money on the deal.. either they gave him a good discount off of MSRP, or they figured the publicity was worth a few thousand dollars off the price. It's not like someone came into the store with a Maserati and Chum bargained them down to steal the thing. This is just bad headline writing. So he goes into a dealership to buy a new Maserati and gets a good deal? BFD.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Ummm. The "news site" is TMZ. It's what you get when you cross the Onion with the National Enquirer.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

MarkofT said:


> It's what you get when you cross the Onion with the National Enquirer.


Oh, I know the answer to this..... Funyuns!


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

My point was Chumlee bought a maserati, not that he got some kind of deal.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Ok, then. sorry about that.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 1999)

More lame Subway advertising this week. I think I'm ready to give up on the show. The premise isn't interesting anymore and the bad acting is getting on my nerves.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Gromit said:


> More lame Subway advertising this week. I think I'm ready to give up on the show. The premise isn't interesting anymore and the bad acting is getting on my nerves.


I'm starting to agree. I'd rather they used the trivia question part of the show before/after commercials to put the Subway ads there. Something like "Subway...try our new breakfast sandwiches" on the side or bottom of the screen.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I just 30 second skip like regular commercials.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I get a kick of of people who seem to have no idea how a Pawn Shop operates. An expert will say something is worth $1,000, Rick will ask what they want for it and they'll say "well he just said it's worth $1,000 so $1,000". Maybe some know that's just the starting point in haggling but some think they'll really get it. 

Although it's mostly scripted I still prefer this over Hardcore, I can't take the constant screaming customers on that show. I think they use the same people on Hardcore as they do on Parking Wars since both are filmed in Detroit (PW is also in Philly).


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> Although it's mostly scripted I still prefer this over Hardcore, I can't take the constant screaming customers on that show. I think they use the same people on Hardcore as they do on Parking Wars since both are filmed in Detroit (PW is also in Philly).


re Hardcore: Not sure which is worse -- the "customers" or the brother/sister bickering.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Unbeliever said:


> Saw the bag, hit the 30 second skip. "What ad?"
> 
> --Carlos V.


Yep. So far all these product placements are 30 seconds long. One press of the button and it's gone. I wonder how long before advertisers figure this out.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

DanB said:


> re Hardcore: Not sure which is worse -- the "customers" or the brother/sister bickering.


Ugh. Hard to pick...


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

DanB said:


> re Hardcore: Not sure which is worse -- the "customers" or the brother/sister bickering.


Agreed. I realize they are trying to be different than Pawn Stars but the sibling rivalry is played out and you can only have so many loud, obnoxious "customers" screaming.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> Agreed. I realize they are trying to be different than Pawn Stars but the sibling rivalry is played out and you can only have so many loud, obnoxious "customers" screaming.


I watched Hardcore once, and never looked at it again for the same reason. I hate screaming (it goes all through me ).

At the risk of sounding racist, it's the same reason I don't watch most black sitcoms. It seems like in most of them every scene results in screaming. I'd feel the same about any sitcom that has a lot of screaming, but black sitcoms seem to do it a lot for some reason.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

The thing I can't stand is the "over-talking". That's where they SCREAM over the top of each other and neither person ever gets to make a point. They do it on Maury Povich and Springer and shows like that all the time. That form of arguing just gives me a headache. Obviously there are people who like to watch it, otherwise there wouldn't be so much of it, but I fail to see the appeal myself. Why would you _want_ to hear people screaming at each other? :down:


----------

